# Bombed by Shuckins Forum



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Would somebody at least put up a poll....Would you like a Bombed by Shuckins forum Yes or No...I don't seem to have that privledge...I say yes...then we can go to one general place for allhis bombs!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Either that or a "Shuckins for President" forum.......:yo:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

mturnmm said:


> Would somebody at least put up a poll....Would you like a Bombed by Shuckins forum Yes or No...I don't seem to have that privledge...I say yes...then we can go to one general place for allhis bombs!


that's what the bomb section is for! :biggrin:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd say a "Who HASN'T been bombed by Shuckins". It would be a much shorter thread and before you had a chance to post in it Ron would have bombed you!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> that's what the bomb section is for! :biggrin:


 I realize that what the bomb section is for but I think Shuckins is....for lack of a beter term "Special"!:biggrin:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gonna move this over to the Bombs forum, but it's a funny idea. I agree, the list would be a LOT shorter if it was "who hasn't".

I've never been bombed by Ron, but he did beat the shit out me twice. First time, he graciously gifted me his wish on a PIF/MAW and he dealt me a severe beat-down for assisting in a contest he held. The man is NOT to be trifled with!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Alright, Mr M. I put up your poll here. Have fun!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I've never been bombed by Ron


interesting...


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

shuckins said:


> interesting...


Dun dun dun!!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

mturnmm said:


> I realize that what the bomb section is for but I think Shuckins is....for lack of a beter term "Special"!:biggrin:


Indeed, "special" as in a one man special force squad! :biggrin:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

shuckins said:


> interesting...


I am starting to think this thread...isn't a thread but a list of potential targets!:banghead:


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

mturnmm said:


> I am starting to think this thread...isn't a thread but a list of potential targets!:banghead:


I guess ol Shuck hasnt seen the huge X on my mailbox. Oh what a huge target it is lol.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

gaberox said:


> I guess ol Shuck hasnt seen the huge X on my mailbox. Oh what a huge target it is lol.


probably because ol gabe doesn't have his address in his profle...lol


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> interesting...


Yikes, Herf N Turf vs. Shuckins... Not sure I even want to see that one.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

shuckins said:


> interesting...


LMAO. I knew was Don was opening a can or worms when he made the post he did. Figured it was a matter of time before Ron saw it. Indeed this should be "interesting".


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

shuckins said:


> probably because ol gabe doesn't have his address in his profle...lol


Took care of that problem real quick.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yaknow, I'm starting to wonder which is the greater distinction..being bombed by Shuckins or not being bombed by Shuckins?...in all honesty, not being a victim of the GrandmasterBlaster makes one feel like you're a member of an endangered species...like a bald eagle or a humpback whale..but I think in all of our heart of hearts, we all want that "You've been bombed by Shuckins" tube...it's kind of like if you join a Mexican gang or the Yakuza and you get your first tattoo...it signifies that you've made it and you're a full-blown member of the Puff community.

ah,screw it..I know this is just another sinister collaboration between Ron and Don to help Ron find more victims, so I'm just gonna come out and admit it:

I have never ever ever been bombed by Shuckins

(oh, well..so much for bein' a bald eagle)


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yaknow, I'm starting to wonder which is the greater distinction..being bombed by Shuckins or not being bombed by Shuckins?...in all honesty, not being a victim of the GrandmasterBlaster makes one feel like you're a member of an endangered species...like a bald eagle or a humpback whale..but I think in all of our heart of hearts, we all want that "You've been bombed by Shuckins" tube...it's kind of like if you join a Mexican gang or the Yakuza and you get your first tattoo...it signifies that you've made it and you're a full-blown member of the Puff community.
> 
> ah,screw it..I know this is just another sinister collaboration between Ron and Don to help Ron find more victims, so I'm just gonna come out and admit it:
> 
> ...


I think that might be changing real soon Pete. By so bravely admitting your non-Shuckinated status, you may have just placed the target on you mail box and put all your neighbors in danger.


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

received a awesome bomb from shuckins today ! thank you 

what a great surprise


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I joined the Puff family on 18 May 2011, I was bombed on 30May2011!! He waste no time! Shuckins he is the ultimate bomb. If he treats literally total strangers like that...I wonder how he treats his friends!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> I think that might be changing real soon Pete. By so bravely admitting your non-Shuckinated status, you may have just placed the target on you mail box and put all your neighbors in danger.


I know, which is why I've decided to place a very large neon sign on my front lawn that says "Pete's house is over there,Shuckins" with an arrow pointing to the next city. I must protect my neighborhood from any Shuckinations...or Shuckinanigans...:laser::gn


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

shuckins said:


> probably because ol gabe doesn't have his address in his profle...lol


Now thats hilarious because even if you dont have your addy in your profile you may still get wasted. I DUNNO HOW but I only had my email in my profile when all of a sudden KABOOM :crutch: I was hit by the shuckinator:woohoo: he is a man of many resources and now that this thread is started he will surely make those of you pay that were forgotten or overlooked im sure. I duno how on gods green earth he keeps track and hits this many people. Must have some serious training or some great connections :ear:


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow MR Shuckins wastes no time. My mailbox was blasted today with an incredible bomb. I cant thank you enough sir. Im super happy that special lil treat in the tube survived the blast. As someone who doesnt keep many cigars on hand this was extra awesome. Beware of retaliation!


----------

